# Leichter Rucksack für Tagestouren



## Aninaj (19. Juni 2018)

Hallo ihr Lieben,

ich fahre aktuell immer mit dem EVOC FR Trail in S (18L oder so). Mit einer Werksangabe von 1.3kg ist das nun nicht grad ein Leichtgewicht. Für anspruchvolle Touren ist so ein Protektorenrucksack sicherlich gut, aber für die lockeren Runde "um den Block" wünsche ich mir eigentlich ein etwas leichteres Setup.

Daher wollte ich mal fragen, wie ihr das eigentlich so macht und welche Empfehlungen ihr habt. Ich denke das so 12- 14 L reichen würden. Wichtig wäre mir schon, dass der Rucksack einen sinnvollen Bauchgurt hat und gut am Rücken anliegt. Rumgewackel kann ich ned so leiden.

Diese beiden finde ich ganz interessant, kann da jemand Erfahrungen zu liefern?

Vaude Hyper 14+3 (815 gr)
Evoc Stage 12 L (850 gr)


----------



## Schwimmer (19. Juni 2018)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Hallo ihr Lieben,
> 
> ich fahre aktuell immer mit dem EVOC FR Trail in S (18L oder so). Mit einer Werksangabe von 1.3kg ist das nun nicht grad ein Leichtgewicht. Für anspruchvolle Touren ist so ein Protektorenrucksack sicherlich gut, aber für die lockeren Runde "um den Block" wünsche ich mir eigentlich ein etwas leichteres Setup.
> 
> ...




Hi Aninaj,

also, ich habe von dem hier:
https://www.deuter.com/DE/de/fahrrad/superbike-14-exp-sl-32104-schwarz.html

das größere Modell, der sitzt nicht so fest wie ein Evoc, aber hat der ein Windshield und das ist wenn man es braucht Gold wert.
Ich habe mir einen Gürtel aus dem Bereich der "Wandervögel" durch die Bauchflossen eingefädelt, das gibt dem Rucksack mehr Grip ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (19. Juni 2018)

Schwimmer schrieb:


> Hi Aninaj,
> 
> also, ich habe von dem hier:
> https://www.deuter.com/DE/de/fahrrad/superbike-14-exp-sl-32104-schwarz.html
> ...



Mit Deuter habe ich bisher im Fahrradrucksackbereich keine so guten Erfahrungen gemacht. Hatte den Attack vor dem Evoc und der ist mir immer um die Ohren geflogen, bis er dann aus dem Haus geflogen ist  Davor hatte ich mal bei einer Testsession von Deuter einen Deuter Compact probiert und den auch gekauft, aber musste dann feststellen, dass der oben an den Schultern überhaupt nicht gut saß (Träger zu weit auseinander) und nur genervt hat. Flog dann auch wieder raus 

Der Superbike EXP SL mit 14 L wiegt dann auch schon wieder fast 1kg. Und das mit der Windshield-Weste stelle ich mir eher hinderlich/kompliziert als hilfreich vor.


----------



## Silvermoon (19. Juni 2018)

Ich werfe mal OSPREY in die Runde.....entweder das Unisex Modell _Syncro_ (gibt' s in der 10, 15 & 20 Liter Version ) oder die Damen-Variante _Raven_ ( 10 bzw. 14 Liter Version).
Ich hab den Syncro mit 20 Liter für Tagestouren. Sinnvolle Einteilung, passt & sitzt gut (auch wenn man zierlich ist), ist angenehm zu tragen und er ist auch nicht so wuchtig und schwer.
Den Raven hatte ich auch mal, aber der war jetzt nicht so mein Ding. Mir persönlich zu wenig Platz für Jacke etc, Belüftung...naja, nicht so dolle, weil er direkt anliegt und nicht über ein solches Belüftungssystem verfügt wie der Syncro.


----------



## scylla (19. Juni 2018)

Ich habe auch einen Evoc / Nix-Deuter Rücken 
(Etwas auffällig finde ich, dass auch im Bekanntenkreis den Leuten entweder Evoc oder Deuter zu passen scheint, dass beides gut und sicher sitzt scheint eher selten.)

Für leichtes Gepäck und bessere Belüftung habe ich einen kleinen uralten Vaude Rucksack mit Netzrücken (gibt's nicht mehr, dürfte aber dem hier ungefähr gleichkommen). Den benutze ich sogar auf dem Rennrad, rutscht nichtmal fast flach auf dem Rad "liegend" ins Genick. Der Bauchgurt ist zwar eher windig (nur ein schmales Band) aber irgendwie sitzt das Teil so perfekt, dass das nicht stört.


----------



## 3cinos (19. Juni 2018)

... bzgl. Gewicht schmeiße ich mal von VauDe die Uphill-Modelle mit ein ...
duck und weg


----------



## frechehex (20. Juni 2018)

ich habe von Deuter auf EVOC gewechselt, da ich mit den Bike Rucksäcken von Deuter nicht zurecht komme.

Auf Tagestouren fahre ich mit meinem Campelback Rucksack. Reicht für 3 Liter Trinkblase, was zu essen und ne Regenjacke.


----------



## Aninaj (20. Juni 2018)

Super  da hab ich ja schon mal was zu tun.

Osprey hatte ich mal als Wanderrucksack von einem Freund geliehen und der war super! Leicht und sehr gute Passform! 

Bei Vaude werde ich mal nochmal genauer schauen. 

Tip top


----------



## Deleted 454842 (20. Juni 2018)

Bezüglich Vaude, ich hab den Bike Alpin und finde das Belüftungssystem top (auch wenn der grade mehr Einkaufsrucksack ist *murmel*).
Hatte ich selber für die kleineren Varianten gar nicht auf dem Schirm, ist da aber auch entsprechend vorhanden.


----------



## missfranzi (20. Juni 2018)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Diese beiden finde ich ganz interessant, kann da jemand Erfahrungen zu liefern?
> 
> Vaude Hyper 14+3 (815 gr)
> Evoc Stage 12 L (850 gr)



Was wäre denn mit dem FR Track

Persönlich gefällt mir da der Bauchgurt besser als bei dem Stage...
Aber ich weiss nicht wie groß Du bist, und ob der passen würd. Ich würde mir den Trail auch in XS wünschen - leider gibts nur die eh schon kleinen Rucksäcke von Evoc in klein... Und das würde mir nicht reichen - bei meinem Wechselklamottenbedarf


----------



## Aninaj (20. Juni 2018)

linfer schrieb:


> Bezüglich Vaude, ich hab den Bike Alpin und finde das Belüftungssystem top (auch wenn der grade mehr Einkaufsrucksack ist *murmel*).
> Hatte ich selber für die kleineren Varianten gar nicht auf dem Schirm, ist da aber auch entsprechend vorhanden.



Den Vaude BikeAlpin habe ich in der großen Ausführung (30+4) in einem Uraltmodell (7 Jahre oder so?) und finde den ganz furchtbar. (1) durch den Netzrücken steht er recht weit vom Körper ab und wackelt da dumm rum. Je mehr Beladen desto schlimmer. Die Miniflossen kann man auch knicken. (2) Die Trägerhalterung quitscht wie blöde bei jeder Bewegung. Als BikeRucksack für mich ne Fehlkonstruktion. Nehme den auch nur noch zum einkaufen 



missfranzi schrieb:


> Was wäre denn mit dem FR Track
> Persönlich gefällt mir da der Bauchgurt besser als bei dem Stage...
> Aber ich weiss nicht wie groß Du bist, und ob der passen würd. Ich würde mir den Trail auch in XS wünschen - leider gibts nur die eh schon kleinen Rucksäcke von Evoc in klein... Und das würde mir nicht reichen - bei meinem Wechselklamottenbedarf



Mir passen die Rucksäcke in S ziemlich gut. Das paßt. Den FR Track hatte ich nicht auf dem Schirm, da ich eigentlich keinen Protektor benötige. Aber schaut eigentlich ganz gut aus, vielleicht noch einen Blick wert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 454842 (20. Juni 2018)

Meiner ist was das angeht bei mir okay.
Wobei er tatsächlich insofern ein Fehlkauf war, weil ich erst ewig kaum Touren mit dem Crosser gefahren bin, wo der Sinn gemacht hätte, und inzwischen Bikepacking entdeckt habe und deswegen nicht mehr wirklich Bedarf an so einem relativ großen Rucksack habe.

Aber eben, zum Einkaufen perfekt, das ist ja auch wichtig.


----------



## Deleted 217350 (20. Juni 2018)

Ich habe den im Eingangspost genannten Vaude Hyper 14+3 .
Super Teil. Sitzt stramm auf dem Rücken ohne zu drücken, wackelt nicht. Viele sinnvolle Fächer, insgesamt durchdacht. Leicht.
Würde ich jederzweit wieder kaufen  .


----------



## Baitman (20. Juni 2018)

Wenn es um einen leichten Rucksack geht würde ich zuerst bei Osprey schauen. Die sind in der Regel leichter.

Ich nutze einen Escapist 18 für meine Tagestouren. Reicht vom Platz völlig aus, ist sogar fast schon etwas zu groß.

Ich würde mir mal den Raptor 14 anschauen. Der hat auch ne schöne Werkzeugrolle dabei...


----------



## IndianaWalross (20. Juni 2018)

Für nur ne Rund um den Block nutze ich nen Deuter Road One, der hat aber natürlich keinen Bauchgurt. Passt allerdings ne 2l Trinkblase, Regenjacke und Kleinzuegs rein. 

Weil mir mein Deuter Compact EXP SL (der ist an den Schultern nicht so breit wie das Herrenmodell btw.) für Kurztouren immer zu schwer ist mit 1kg überlege ich nun einen der neuen Deuter Ultraleicht Bikerucksäcke zu kaufen. 
Hatte sie auch schon durchprobiert und finde die vom Tragegefühl und auch Sitz sehr genial. Dafür wiegen die fast garnix!
Kann mich nur noch nicht für ein Modell entscheiden. Schwanke zwischen dem Race / Race Lite > beide 8l, der Erstgenannte mit Regenhülle der Zweite ohne und dem Race X 12l. Die Dinger wiegen nur noch zwischen 430 und 550g! Mir persönlich wäre der breitere Hüftgurt am Race X etwas zu nervig, weswegen ich eher zu den kleineren tendiere, der schmale Gurt bei denen langt mir völlig. 
Dennoch passt da imho genug rein für nen Tagesausflug oder ne schnelle Runde. 

Vielleicht sind die ja was für dich?


----------



## Schwimmer (20. Juni 2018)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Mit Deuter habe ich bisher im Fahrradrucksackbereich keine so guten Erfahrungen gemacht. Hatte den Attack vor dem Evoc und der ist mir immer um die Ohren geflogen, bis er dann aus dem Haus geflogen ist  Davor hatte ich mal bei einer Testsession von Deuter einen Deuter Compact probiert und den auch gekauft, aber musste dann feststellen, dass der oben an den Schultern überhaupt nicht gut saß (Träger zu weit auseinander) und nur genervt hat. Flog dann auch wieder raus
> 
> Der Superbike EXP SL mit 14 L wiegt dann auch schon wieder fast 1kg. Und das mit der Windshield-Weste stelle ich mir eher hinderlich/kompliziert als hilfreich vor.



Ja, dann hast Du ja keine guten Erfahrungen mit Deuter ...

Damit dem Windshield iss aber ganz easy ...


----------



## Aninaj (20. Juni 2018)

Abragroll schrieb:


> Ich habe den im Eingangspost genannten Vaude Hyper 14+3 .
> Super Teil. Sitzt stramm auf dem Rücken ohne zu drücken, wackelt nicht. Viele sinnvolle Fächer, insgesamt durchdacht. Leicht.
> Würde ich jederzweit wieder kaufen  .



 Steht definitiv auf der "Muss probiert werden" Liste



Baitman schrieb:


> Wenn es um einen leichten Rucksack geht würde ich zuerst bei Osprey schauen. Die sind in der Regel leichter.
> 
> Ich nutze einen Escapist 18 für meine Tagestouren. Reicht vom Platz völlig aus, ist sogar fast schon etwas zu groß.
> 
> Ich würde mir mal den Raptor 14 anschauen. Der hat auch ne schöne Werkzeugrolle dabei...



Raptor ist glaube ich das Herrenmodell und Raven das Damenmodell. Sehen grundsätzlich gleich aus, nur scheinen die Damenmodelle etwas kürzer zu sein und vermutlich sind die Träger näher beieinander. Werde ich aber definitiv mal probieren.



IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Für nur ne Rund um den Block nutze ich nen Deuter Road One, der hat aber natürlich keinen Bauchgurt. Passt allerdings ne 2l Trinkblase, Regenjacke und Kleinzuegs rein.
> 
> Weil mir mein Deuter Compact EXP SL (der ist an den Schultern nicht so breit wie das Herrenmodell btw.) für Kurztouren immer zu schwer ist mit 1kg überlege ich nun einen der neuen Deuter Ultraleicht Bikerucksäcke zu kaufen.
> Hatte sie auch schon durchprobiert und finde die vom Tragegefühl und auch Sitz sehr genial. Dafür wiegen die fast garnix!
> ...



Siehe Oben, ich glaube Deuter und ich kommen bei Radrucksäcken nicht auf einen Nenner. Der Probierte Compact war auch einen Damenmodell (SL), ging trotzdem gar nicht. Außerdem hätte ich schon gerne einen mit nem ordentlichn Bauchgurt, damit der Rucksack schön am Rücken bleibt, wenn ich mit dem Rad durch die Gegend hüpfe.  



Schwimmer schrieb:


> Ja, dann hast Du ja keine guten Erfahrungen mit Deuter ...
> 
> Damit dem Windshield iss aber ganz easy ...



Grundsätzlich würde ich sas nicht sagen. Habe den Guide (Klettern), den finde ich gut und den Freeride (Snowboarden, Alltag), jeweils in einer älteren Versionen, und finde die super. Aber beim Radfahren kommen Deute und ich einfach nicht zusammen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IndianaWalross (21. Juni 2018)

Hast du die neuen Race denn mal anprobiert?  Gibt's ja auch in der "air" Variante mit Netzrücken. Wie gesagt die größeren haben auch nen breiten Hüftgurt.

Und anprobieren kostet noch nix


----------



## Deleted 454842 (24. Juni 2018)

Ich hab mir den Vaude Cluster 10+3 bestellt und gestern getestet. Hat nen Bauchgurt, sitzt bombig, auch wenns im Trail mal steil runtergeht (also S1-steil ) und ich hatte kompletto vergessen, dass da was auf meinem Rücken sitzt.
Nachteil kann sein, dass man außen keine Möglichkeit hat, etwas zu befestigen, aber ist für mich jetzt nicht relevant. Zwei kleine Taschen außen hat er ja, um Kleinkram wie Handschuhe oder Buff zu verstauen.
Macht aber noch deutlicher, dass ich meinen in die Jahre gekommenen 20l-Deuter bald austauschen sollte, am besten dann gleich gegen eine Variante mit Rückenprotektor.


----------



## mivec (24. Juni 2018)

Für Tagestouren habe ich mir einen kleinen 4l Rucksack gekauft. Leicht, es passt Pumpe, Werkzeug, Ersatzschlauch, erste Hilfe Set und etwas Proviant rein. Vor allem ist der Brustgurt absolut top, der fühlt sich bequem und sicher an, man bemerkt den Rucksack unterwegs eigentlich gar nicht..

https://www.bikester.ch/shimano-unzen-ii-enduro-backpack-4l-black-543794.html

Falls mal mehr mit muss, nehme ich den Osprey Escapist 18. Ebenfalls sehr bequem zum Tragen, auch wenn der Brustgurt und Tragekomfort nicht an den Shimano rankommt.


----------



## scubasigi_73 (24. Juni 2018)

Hänge mich hier mal an.

Bin bzgl. Tagestouren auch sehr unentschlossen zw. Ergon BA2 10l/BA3 15l+2 oder Osprey Raven 10l/14l.

Reichen 10l, das ist die große Frage.

Von der Aufteilung (z.B. Werkzeugrolle, Taschen) her würde mir der Osprey mehr zusagen und vom Tragesystem her der Ergon.
Rein soll 2-3l Trinkblase, Standardwerkzeug, Wechsel-T-Shirt und/oder (Regen)Jacke und Klein-Krims-Krams.

Kennt jemand ev. beide Rucksäcke im Vergleich?


----------



## Pfadfinderin (24. Juni 2018)

Ich hab den von Silvermoon erwähnten Osprey Synchro mit 14l. Allerdings hat der auch so ein Tragegestell wie der Vaude Hyper Air. Das war für mich der Grund, ihn zu nehmen, ich mag die anliegenden Modelle nicht, weil man da so schwitzt. Aber bei mir wackelt da nichts  Ich hatte vorher den Vaude Hyper Air 14+3. Der Osprey ist sehr gut verarbeitet, die Reißverschlüsse sind echt robust (mein Rucksack ist seit 3 Jahren im Einsatz), er sieht auch noch immer gut aus, bleicht nicht so aus, wie das der Vaude getan hat. Ich hab sogar meinen Transalp-Rucksack mit Tragegestell (Vaude Transalpin 25+5)
Der Osprey ist schon wirklich ziemlich klein, wenn man auch noch eine Trinkblase (2l) drin hat, da muss man sich manchmal zwischen Regenhose oder Fleecepulli entscheiden. Der Rucksack ist echt schön leicht und mir gefiel damals die Helmhalterung. Allerdings muss ich im Nachhinein sagen, dass sie vielleicht doch nicht so genial ist, wenn der Helm dran ist und man den Rucksack wo abstellt, liegt er immer auf dem ungeschützen Helm. Leider bleibt der Rucksack nicht einfach auf dem Boden stehen, sondern kippt auf´s Vorderteil. Der Vaude macht das leider genauso, deswegen hab ich den damals wieder zurückgeschickt. Das nächste Mal würde ich mir doch wieder einen Vaude kaufen. Ähnlich leicht, das kleine Fach besser zugänglich als beim Osprey (bzw. wird das Zeug nicht so leicht gequetscht). Das lange große Fach beim Osprey ist nicht sonderlich praktisch. Die Regenhülle kann man leider nicht gut befestigen, ohne Basteln weht es die einfach wieder runter, wenn man mal schneller unterwegs ist. Das ist richtig schlecht gelöst. Evtl. gab es aber inzwischen eine Verbesserung? Das müsstest Du vielleicht beim Händler überprüfen. Protektoren passen überhaupt nicht rein, ich hab keine Softprotektoren, sondern lange, die auch über´s Schienbein gehen (old school halt  )

Mit Deuter hab´ ich es auch nicht, ich finde die durchweg unbequem und kriege davon Rückenschmerzen.


----------



## scubasigi_73 (24. Juni 2018)

2


Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Ich hab den von Silvermoon erwähnten Osprey Synchro mit 14l. Allerdings hat der auch so ein Tragegestell wie der Vaude Hyper Air. Das war für mich der Grund, ihn zu nehmen, ich mag die anliegenden Modelle nicht, weil man da so schwitzt. Aber bei mir wackelt da nichts  Ich hatte vorher den Vaude Hyper Air 14+3. Der Osprey ist sehr gut verarbeitet, die Reißverschlüsse sind echt robust (mein Rucksack ist seit 3 Jahren im Einsatz), er sieht auch noch immer gut aus, bleicht nicht so aus, wie das der Vaude getan hat. Ich hab sogar meinen Transalp-Rucksack mit Tragegestell (Vaude Transalpin 25+5)
> Der Osprey ist schon wirklich ziemlich klein, wenn man auch noch eine Trinkblase (2l) drin hat, da muss man sich manchmal zwischen Regenhose oder Fleecepulli entscheiden. Der Rucksack ist echt schön leicht und mir gefiel damals die Helmhalterung. Allerdings muss ich im Nachhinein sagen, dass sie vielleicht doch nicht so genial ist, wenn der Helm dran ist und man den Rucksack wo abstellt, liegt er immer auf dem ungeschützen Helm. Leider bleibt der Rucksack nicht einfach auf dem Boden stehen, sondern kippt auf´s Vorderteil. Der Vaude macht das leider genauso, deswegen hab ich den damals wieder zurückgeschickt. Das nächste Mal würde ich mir doch wieder einen Vaude kaufen. Ähnlich leicht, das kleine Fach besser zugänglich als beim Osprey (bzw. wird das Zeug nicht so leicht gequetscht). Das lange große Fach beim Osprey ist nicht sonderlich praktisch. Die Regenhülle kann man leider nicht gut befestigen, ohne Basteln weht es die einfach wieder runter, wenn man mal schneller unterwegs ist. Das ist richtig schlecht gelöst. Evtl. gab es aber inzwischen eine Verbesserung? Das müsstest Du vielleicht beim Händler überprüfen. Protektoren passen überhaupt nicht rein, ich hab keine Softprotektoren, sondern lange, die auch über´s Schienbein gehen (old school halt  )
> 
> Mit Deuter hab´ ich es auch nicht, ich finde die durchweg unbequem und kriege davon Rückenschmerzen.



Vielen Dank für dein tolles Feedback!

Die 10l-Varianten werde ich schon mal ausschließen. Wenn der 14l schon klein ausfällt, sind die 10l sicher zu wenig. Und auch den Ergon werd ich ausschließlich, der bringt doch schon ein ordentliches Eigengewicht mit sich.

Die Deuter mag ich sehr beim Bergsteigen, aber komischerweise nicht beim Biken.

Den Vaude Hyper hab ich mir angesehen. Sieht gut aus. Ich bin mir nur bzgl. der Netzbelüftung unsicher. Ich hab das mal in einem Shop mit einer gepackten Wandervariante von Deuter probiert und da hats schon ordentlich gewackelt. Aber vielleicht hat der einfach nicht richtig gepasst. Müsste ich noch mal probieren.

Beim Raven ist es möglich, den Helm (kein Vollvesir) auch in einem vorderen Stretchfach unterzubringen, wo er komplett geschützt ist, aber der hat halt keine Netzbelüftung, wenn man das will. Das mit der Regenhülle beim Raven ist natürlich ein Argument. Und die +3  Erweiterung beim Vaude klingt auch gut.

Mal sehen, vielleicht habe ich ja Gelegenheit, mir beide Modelle mal in Natura anzusehen. Die beiden (Vaude Hyper 14+3) und Osprey Raven 14 sind nun in der engeren Wahl.

Jedenfalls nochmals Danke, deine Infos waren sehr hilfreich!


----------



## Aninaj (24. Juni 2018)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Und anprobieren kostet noch nix



Zum einen kostet auch anprobieren Zeit, und zum anderen ist es bei einem Bikerucksack mit anprobieren in meinen Augen nicht getan. Zum einen ist die Haltung auf dem Rad eine ganz andere und dann kommt noch das rumgewackel auf dem Trail dazu. Daher möchte ich gerne ein sehr enge Auswahl schon mal vorab treffen, bevor ich mich auf die Suche nach Möglichkeiten zum probieren mache.

@Pfadfinderin Danke für deine Eindrücke.  Das sind ein paar interessante Hinweise.

Beim Vaude Bike Alpin in der 30+5 Ausführung steht der Rucksack durch das Netzgitter recht weit vom Körper ab, das mag vielleicht für etwas mehr Belüftung sorgen (wobei ich davon irgendwie auch nicht viel merke), aber eben auch zu einem vom Körper entfernten Schwerpunkt. Und dieser führt dazu, dass der Rucksack bei stärkeren Bewegungen anfängt zu schwingen. Dann wackelt der Rucksack auf dem Rücken ständig von links nach rechts. Ich finde das ganz fürchterlich. Ich kann es aber auch überhaupt nicht leiden, wenn der Rucksack etwas schief sitzt - bin da also vielleicht besonders empfindlich. 

Den Evoc FR TRail kann ich dagegen regelrecht an den Rücken zurren und dann wackelt da auch fast nix. Beim hochfahren habe ich ihn locker ohne Gurt an, beim runter fahren wird er dann mit Gurt festgemacht. Das paßt.


----------



## IndianaWalross (24. Juni 2018)

Oki, zu den leichten Race Air Modellen kann ich dir nen Blogbeitrag ans Herz legen, da wurden die auf dem MTB auf Trails auf Herz und Nieren getestet. 
Ansonsten trotzdem viel Erfolg, irgend ein Rucksack wird sich am Ende sicherlich wohl finden lassen


----------



## Bettina (24. Juni 2018)

scubasigi_73 schrieb:


> Osprey Raven 14


Inspiriert durch diesen Thread hab ich den kurzentschlossen geordert. Und der macht sich richtig gut. Kommt mit Trinkblase, ist toll verarbeitet und sitzt auf meinem Rücken gut. Sehr angenehme Träger  Für mich nun auch eine leichte Alternative zu meinem Evoc Trail Women Rucksack.


----------



## scubasigi_73 (24. Juni 2018)

Bettina schrieb:


> Inspiriert durch diesen Thread hab ich den kurzentschlossen geordert. Und der macht sich richtig gut. Kommt mit Trinkblase, ist toll verarbeitet und sitzt auf meinem Rücken gut. Sehr angenehme Träger  Für mich nun auch eine leichte Alternative zu meinem Evoc Trail Women Rucksack.



Super! 

Bitte berichten. Bin gespannt wie er dir beim Biken gefällt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elster (25. Juni 2018)

Bastellösung für die Runde "um den Block":
ist ein Salomon Agile 12, dessen Rückenventilation etwas "frisiert" wurde:
12mm Plasteschlauch, mittels Locheisen und einem festen Faden an das Rückennetz geknüpft, ohne dies zu beschädigen.



 
Da der Rucksack incl. Inhalt nicht schwer ist, entsteht keinerlei Druckgefühl und das Mehr an Luftzirkulation ist deutlich spürbar.


----------



## Bettina (25. Juni 2018)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Ich hab den von Silvermoon erwähnten Osprey Synchro mit 14l. Allerdings hat der auch so ein Tragegestell wie der Vaude Hyper Air. Das war für mich der Grund, ihn zu nehmen, ich mag die anliegenden Modelle nicht, weil man da so schwitzt. Aber bei mir wackelt da nichts  Ich hatte vorher den Vaude Hyper Air 14+3. Der Osprey ist sehr gut verarbeitet, die Reißverschlüsse sind echt robust (mein Rucksack ist seit 3 Jahren im Einsatz), er sieht auch noch immer gut aus, bleicht nicht so aus, wie das der Vaude getan hat. Ich hab sogar meinen Transalp-Rucksack mit Tragegestell (Vaude Transalpin 25+5)
> Der Osprey ist schon wirklich ziemlich klein, wenn man auch noch eine Trinkblase (2l) drin hat, da muss man sich manchmal zwischen Regenhose oder Fleecepulli entscheiden. Der Rucksack ist echt schön leicht und mir gefiel damals die Helmhalterung. Allerdings muss ich im Nachhinein sagen, dass sie vielleicht doch nicht so genial ist, wenn der Helm dran ist und man den Rucksack wo abstellt, liegt er immer auf dem ungeschützen Helm. Leider bleibt der Rucksack nicht einfach auf dem Boden stehen, sondern kippt auf´s Vorderteil. Der Vaude macht das leider genauso, deswegen hab ich den damals wieder zurückgeschickt. Das nächste Mal würde ich mir doch wieder einen Vaude kaufen. Ähnlich leicht, das kleine Fach besser zugänglich als beim Osprey (bzw. wird das Zeug nicht so leicht gequetscht). Das lange große Fach beim Osprey ist nicht sonderlich praktisch. Die Regenhülle kann man leider nicht gut befestigen, ohne Basteln weht es die einfach wieder runter, wenn man mal schneller unterwegs ist. Das ist richtig schlecht gelöst. Evtl. gab es aber inzwischen eine Verbesserung? Das müsstest Du vielleicht beim Händler überprüfen. Protektoren passen überhaupt nicht rein, ich hab keine Softprotektoren, sondern lange, die auch über´s Schienbein gehen (old school halt  )
> 
> Mit Deuter hab´ ich es auch nicht, ich finde die durchweg unbequem und kriege davon Rückenschmerzen.


Ich finde eine Regenhülle am leichten Sommerrucksack überflüssig. 
Wenn ich umfangreiches trockenes Wechselzeug benötige und nicht nur Regenjacke, Armlinge, Weste usw. dann wird es mit 10 bis 14 l sowieso eng. Dann nehme ich meinen normalen Rucksack. Und in den Monaten November bis April, nehm ich auch eher mehr mit ... Ein bisschen Dreck kann der Rucksack ab. Und wie gesagt 10-14 l sind für Tagestouren bei eher gutem Wetter für mich ausreichend, aber nicht üppig. Bei Bedarf gibt es dann eine Tüte für das trockene Trikot. 
Was paßt rein in den Raven: Gestern waren es eine relativ dicke Gore Regenjacke, Langarmshirt, 1,5 l Wasser, Primaloftweste. Riegel, Schlauch und Kram. War nicht auf meinem Rücken aber saß gut  und hat auch auf Trails nicht gestört.

Knie-Protektoren hab ich entweder an oder am Lenker/Rahmen (da stören sie gar nicht) und die Ellbogenprotektoren sind selten dabei, passen aber auch aussen ran den den Osprey Raven 14.


----------



## scylla (25. Juni 2018)

Bettina schrieb:


> Ich finde eine Regenhülle am leichten Sommerrucksack überflüssig.



Seh ich komplett anders, Regenhülle ist für mich Pflicht an jedem Rucksack.
Selbst wenn mir der Dreck egal wäre, hätte ich schon allein keine Lust den kompletten Inhalt des Rucksacks (Werkzeug, kleine Ersatzteile) jedes Mal auszupacken und zum Trocknen auszubreiten wenn ich mal in Regen gekommen bin. Geldbörse und Smartfon immer in eine Plastiktüte fummeln damit das im Fall des Falles nicht durchgeweicht wird. Neeeee...


----------



## Pfadfinderin (25. Juni 2018)

Bei uns in den Voralpen gab es heuer bisher nur ganz wenige Tage, wo nicht irgendwo ein Gewitter / Regenschauer runtergegangen ist, da ist man um eine Regenhülle schon froh. Mag sein, dass es in anderen Gebieten nicht so schnell umschlägt.  Ich bin eigentlich ein reiner Schön-Wetter-Fahrer und trotzdem dieses Jahr schon 4x gehörig gewaschen worden. Auch für mich ist eine Regenhülle Pflicht.


----------



## Silvermoon (25. Juni 2018)

@elster:
Deine Bastelkreativität in allen Ehren, aber drückt dieser Plastikschlauch nicht irgendwann unangenehm im Rücken?
Also, vielleicht lieg ich da ja auch völlig falsch, aber als besonders angenehm stell ich mir das jetzt nicht wirklich auf'm Rücken vor.... 



Regenhülle? Absolutes must have! Schon allein deswegen, dass gerade bei diversen Matschanhaftungen auch die Reißverschlüsse irgendwann kapitulieren. Und auch der Inhalt sollte trocken bleiben und nicht wie auch von @scylla schon erwähnt, nach jeder Fahrt zum Trocknen ausgelegt werden müssen. Das Smartphone wird's danken


----------



## Silvermoon (25. Juni 2018)

....der Tipp von @mivec fand ich auch interessant... den Shimano Unzen Enduro. Mit dem liebäugel ich nun persönlich für die kleinere Hausrunde, bei der man Handy, Minitool, Ersatzschlauch....nur mitnehmen möchte ohne diverse Trikot- oder Hosentaschen "ausstopfen" zu müssen. Da würde der mir auch mit 4 Liter reichen. Neben dem Modell ENDURO gibt's auch den TRAIL von Shimano. Mal schaun....


----------



## scubasigi_73 (25. Juni 2018)

Hatte heute Gelegenheit mir den Ergon und den Vaude anzusehen. Vorweg, sind beide nix für mich. Der Ergon ist mir zu fummelig und beim Vaude komm ich so wie beim Deuter nicht mit dem Netzteil zurecht.

Die eierlegende Wollmilchsau gibt es wohl noch immer nicht.

Bin nach wie vor am Osprey Raven 14l interessiert. Neu ins Blickfled ist für mich der Evoc Trail Woman 20l gekommen. Hat dieser wirklich keine Hüfttasche? Ev. dann der Trail Blackline. Hat halt kein Womens Fit, müsste ich probieren.

Es werden wohl die Beiden werden, vorausgesetzt sie passen. Der Osprey für die Tages-Hausrunden und den Evoc für alpinere Tagestouren.


----------



## Silvermoon (25. Juni 2018)

https://www.sportokay.com/de_de/evo...MIyvv676rv2wIVAwvTCh0yMwMuEAQYCCABEgJv4fD_BwE

@scubasigi_73

.....nö, hat er nicht, der Evoc....siehe obigen Link...da siehst du ihn in einer 360° Animation


----------



## scubasigi_73 (25. Juni 2018)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> https://www.sportokay.com/de_de/evo...MIyvv676rv2wIVAwvTCh0yMwMuEAQYCCABEgJv4fD_BwE
> 
> @scubasigi_73
> 
> .....nö, hat er nicht, der Evoc....siehe obigen Link...da siehst du ihn in einer 360° Animation



Ah, danke! Ist schade, aber falls er passt, werd ich es verschmerzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Perlenkette (25. Juni 2018)

Bettina schrieb:


> Inspiriert durch diesen Thread hab ich den kurzentschlossen geordert.


 Jaja, die Verlockungen .......

Eine Regenhülle ist für mich aber ein Muss - #Matsch und Regen. Bei hochpreisigen Rucksäcken gehört sie meiner Meinung nach dazu; leider nicht nach Meinung einiger Hersteller. Bei meinem Evoc war nämlich keine dabei.

Wo wir grade schonmal beim Thema Regenhülle sind- warum sind die eigentlich nicht komplett und dauerhaft wasserdicht???????? Atmungsaktiv müssen sie ja nicht sein; und meine Jack Wolfskin, Decathlon (ok ;-)   ), Mc-Kinley und nun auch Deuter -Hülle halten dem Dauerregen nicht stand! Ich habe sie nun alle mal zusammen imprägniert; aber so richtig perfekt dicht sind die nicht..........


----------



## missfranzi (25. Juni 2018)

scubasigi_73 schrieb:


> Ist schade, aber falls er passt, werd ich es verschmerzen.


Falls Du die Möglichkeit hast, beide (Damen und normales Modell) anzuprobieren: berichte doch bitte, wie die sich unterscheiden, wenn man sie anhat, und inwieweit das auffällt und so. Das würde mich mal interessieren... 

Lg, Franzi

...und bei mir muss auch auf jeden Fall ne Regenhülle dabei sein...


----------



## Perlenkette (25. Juni 2018)

P.S. Mein Alltagsrucksack ist der Jack Wolfskin Moab Jam 18. Wahrscheinlich nicht ganz das, was @Aninaj sucht , da er wahrscheinlich nicht klein und leicht genug ist. Ich finde ihn aber so bequem und komfortabel (für meinen Rücken), dass ich ihn auch gerne halbleer trage  (obwohl ich auch den Deuter Race x habe); ausserdem nutze ich ihm gerne zum Wandern. Seit ich mit Trinkblase fahre, nutze ich das Volumen aber oft aus. Den Deuter Race x habe ich erst 2-3x genutzt; der fühlt sich bei meiner kräftigen Statur an wie ein Kinderrucksack. Ich kriege aber zur Not zwei Paar Schoner und 2 Fullface-Helme mit .  Nicht reduziert finde ich ihn eindeutig zu teuer. Der Vorteil eines teuren Markenrucksacks ist aber, dass man (kostenlose) Ersatzteile bekommt. Ich habe im Fachgeschäft schon zwei Ersatz- Gurtschliessen bekommen, da ich meine kaputtgemacht habe. Sie waren kostenlos, aber ich musste sie selbst einsetzten .


----------



## Aninaj (25. Juni 2018)

800g für 18L ist ja erstmal kein schlechtes Verhältnis für den Moab Jam 18, aber 18 Liter hab ich ja schon  Dafür gibt's den bei Jack Wolfskin grad reduziert in der leider geilen Farbe lime.

Tatsächlich fahre ich meine Rennerrunden in Ermangelung eines passenderen Rucksacks aktuell mit dem JW Anacona  Der liegt schön eng am Rücken und wärmt bei den kalten Abfahrten  Aber auf dem Renner wackelts auch ned so, daher braucht's da auch keinen Bauchgurt. Den nutze ich auch sonst so im Alltag, wenn ich mal nen Rucksack brauche...


----------



## Perlenkette (25. Juni 2018)

Ja den reduzierten "lime" (passend zum Helm)   habe ich auch grade gesehen, ich wollte ihn zuerst verlinken. Soviel zu den Verlockungen ; ich könnte meinen nämlich grade vererben. Das alte Modell ist allerdings etwas anders aufgebaut und hat noch ein etwas tiefers Helmfach/halter. Also behalte ich meinen lieber......


----------



## 3cinos (25. Juni 2018)

Sorry, aber als interessierter Mitleser klinke ich mich mal kurz zum Thema ein. Habe schon viele Marken/Modelle durch und auch grundsätzlich zu jeder Rucksackgröße eine Regenhülle dabei/im Einsatz. So richtig gepasst und "abgedichtet" hat noch keine. Weder Original noch Fremdhersteller, so dass über kurz oder lang die Rucksäcke trotzdem eingeweicht werden. Mein Dicht-Problem liegt immer oben an den Schulterträgern. Speziell bei den kleinen Größen umschließen die Regenhüllen im Trägeransatzbereich konstruktionsbedingt nicht die Rucksäcke, weil diese über den Trägern nicht mehr aufbauen. Geht es euch genauso, mache ich grundsätzlich was falsch oder kann mir wer dazu einen Tipp geben?

Vorab vielen Dank und weiterhin eine spannende Diskussion.

VG, 3cinos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (25. Juni 2018)

Die Rucksack-Regenhüllen haben ja üblicher Weise keine wasserdichte Membran sondern höchstens eine (nicht 100% dichte) Beschichtung. Funktioniert wie ein Regenschirm oder Zelt. Wenn der Stoff mit Druck Kontakt zu einem anderen Gegenstand hat, dann sickert mit der Zeit Feuchtigkeit durch. Wenn der Stoff mehr oder weniger frei gespannt ist, dann läuft das Wasser an der Oberseite ab. Die meisten Regenhüllen sind halt eher an der Untergrenze klein gefertigt und sitzen dann sehr stramm gespannt über dem Rucksack, vermutlich weil sonst die Stylepolizei meckert, da kann das nicht so gut funktionieren.
Wir haben uns einfach mal für ein paar Eurofuffzig bei On-One etwas größere Regenhüllen für Trekking-Rucksäcke gekauft. Die sind nicht so stramm um den Rucksack gespannt sondern haben noch ordentlich viel Luft drunter, so bleibt das Wasser zuverlässig draußen. Weiterer Vorteil: im Zweifelsfall bekommt man auch noch die Protektoren darunter verstaut. Die Stylepolizei mag das zwar garnicht, ist mir aber egal, wenn ich sowieso ausschaue wie ein nasser Pudel juckt mich die Optik meines Rucksacks auch nicht mehr.
Ein weiterer Trick: im oberen Teil ein flaches Gummiband (z.B. Miederband) samt Haken annähen, das man unterhalb der Schulterriemen des Rucksacks quer über die Rückenplatte durchfädeln kann. So bleibt die Regenhülle zuverlässig oben und kann auch nicht wegfliegen. Die neueren Evoc Regenhüllen haben sowas ab Werk.

Klar, wenn der Regen stark und anhaltend genug ist kommt das Wasser trotz allem durch, das wird man nicht verhindern können. Schon allein weil die Träger und die Rückenplatte nass werden und die Feuchtigkeit dann darüber reinzieht. Aber zumindest normalen Landregen oder einen kurzen Gewitterschauer hält es aus, und ansonsten wird's wenigstens nur feucht und nicht komplett durchgeweicht.


----------



## Bettina (25. Juni 2018)

So. Nun ich noch mal  
Habe den Evoc Fr Trail Team in Grösse S mit Hüfttasche seit einigen Jahren. Seit der letzten Schulterverletzung fand ich die Gurte irgenwie unbequem. Habe nun seit letztem Jahr den FRTrail Women in S und finde die Schultergurte angenehmer. Aber ich vermisse die Hüfttasche sehr  ob das an der abgebauten Muskulatur, der Figurveränderung oder der Empfindlichkeit liegt... 
Für beide Rucksäcke habe ich undichte Regenhüllen . Das Handy ist übrigens wasserdicht IP5 und hat eine wasserabweisende Hülle von Evoc, dem gehts also immer gut


----------



## scubasigi_73 (26. Juni 2018)

scylla schrieb:


> Ein weiterer Trick: im oberen Teil ein flaches Gummiband (z.B. Miederband) samt Haken annähen, das man unterhalb der Schulterriemen des Rucksacks quer über die Rückenplatte durchfädeln kann. So bleibt die Regenhülle zuverlässig oben und kann auch nicht wegfliegen. Die neueren Evoc Regenhüllen haben sowas ab Werk.



Gibts auch schon lange von Camelbak, aber gut zu wissen - danke!




Hier mit Zugband unten, aber sie befestigt oben falsch:


----------



## scubasigi_73 (26. Juni 2018)

missfranzi schrieb:


> Falls Du die Möglichkeit hast, beide (Damen und normales Modell) anzuprobieren: berichte doch bitte, wie die sich unterscheiden, wenn man sie anhat, und inwieweit das auffällt und so. Das würde mich mal interessieren...
> 
> Lg, Franzi
> 
> ...und bei mir muss auch auf jeden Fall ne Regenhülle dabei sein...



Regenhülle ist auch für mich ein MUSS. Ich hab die von Camelbak. Die hat ein Band und eine Schlaufe womit die Hülle oben bei den Trägern gut befestigt werden kann, für unten gibts bei den nicht integrierten ein Zugband (siehe Video oben).

Hab an Evoc ein Email geschrieben, ob der Trail Blackline ev. auch als Damenmodell erhältlich sein wird. Der wäre von der Ausstattung her für mich in der Anwendung als alpiner Tagestourer perfekt.


----------



## missfranzi (26. Juni 2018)

Bettina schrieb:


> Aber ich vermisse die Hüfttasche sehr  ob das an der abgebauten Muskulatur, der Figurveränderung oder der Empfindlichkeit liegt...



Ich würde meine Hüfttasche auch vermissen (die 'Team' Modelle haben die auch) - da ist immer mein Taschentuch drin... unabhängig von Muskulatur oder Figurveränderung 

Spaß beiseite: hast Du beide Modelle da? D.h. die Träger sind unterschiedlich - inwiefern? Gibt es sonst noch offensichtliche Unterschiede? Wenn Evoc die Damen-Modelle auch in XS machen würde, dann wäre das auch ohne die Hüfttasche für mich ein Kaufgrund. Bei Abfahrten rutscht mir der Hüftgurt einfach irgenwann in die Taille (und ich habe noch nicht mal eine sonderlich kurvige Figur), und damit sitzt der Rucksack dann relativ hoch und es kommt vor dass mir dann bei höheren Stufen der Helm dagegen dotzt - nicht schlimm, aber anders wär's angenehmer... Eigentlich müsste bei mir einfach der Hüftgurt höher sein bei gleicher Rucksacklänge - wenn er nach unten etwas darüber hinausgeht wär das ja wurscht.


----------



## Silvermoon (26. Juni 2018)

@missfranzi 

https://www.evocsports.com/de/produkte/rucksaecke/fr-track-10l

Von Evoc gibt's schon ne XS Variante, der FR Track mit 10 Litern,  Rückenprotektor und natürlich Regenhülle


----------



## missfranzi (26. Juni 2018)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> ...XS Variante, der FR Track mit 10 Litern


Ja, ich weiß... Nur mir reicht das Volumen nicht, ich hätte gern sowas wie den Trail in XS. Ich brauch einfach zu viel Wechselklamotten. Vielleicht würde es im Sommer wenns warm ist auf ner Feierabendrunde passen, aber ich hab auch keine Lust, fürs WE dann wieder alles umzuräumen...


----------



## Bettina (26. Juni 2018)

missfranzi schrieb:


> Spaß beiseite: hast Du beide Modelle da?


Die Träger sind schmaler und etwas geschwungener. Rückenlänge und Hüftgurt sind gleich.


----------



## missfranzi (26. Juni 2018)

@Bettina  Danke!
Da muss ich bei Gelegenheit - bzw. wenn es akut wird - doch mal beide Modelle im Vergleich aufsetzen... Noch hält meiner aber hoffentlich ein Weilchen - dass die ursprünglichen Farben nicht mehr erkennbar sind ändert ja nix an der Funktion...


----------



## Fasani (27. Juni 2018)

Huhu Mädels,

habt ihr auch nen Tipp bei ordentlich Oberweite? Ich habe den Deuter bike one 18l und bin nicht wirklich zufrieden. Irgendwo ziepts immer. Mein Mann kommt super klar, aber der hat da ja auch nix oben rum rumhängen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (28. Juni 2018)

Ich werfe noch die Frage in den Raum: warum kein CamelBak?

Z.B. der LUXE , für eine schnelle Runde mehr als genug Platz, ich benutze den eigentlich für ausgedehnte Alpentouren oder im Herbst, wenn ich viele Klamotten dabei hab'. Ich mag eigentlich keine Rucksäcke beim Biken, aber die CamelBaks sind für mich ein guter Kompromis.

Für Durchquerungen hab' ich einen Osprey Escapist 25, der sitzt richtig gut und ist auch leicht. Aber die Preispolitik von Osprey ist schon toll: 160Euro für einen 14L-Kleinrucksack (Raven)???


----------



## missfranzi (28. Juni 2018)

Fasani schrieb:


> habt ihr auch nen Tipp bei ordentlich Oberweite?


damit kann ich (leider? - so oder so, es ist ja bekanntlich nie recht ) nicht dienen - also weder mit der oberweite und entsprechend auch nicht mit dem Tipp.
Ich denke aber dass die schmaleren und nach außen geschwungenen Träger des Evoc Damen-Modells, das @Bettina gezeigt hat, deswegen so sind, damit der Busen dazwischen Platz hat... Ob das funktioniert? Keine Ahnung... Testen?
Damit habe ich wie gesagt nicht so ein Problem - dafür aber so nen blöden Knochen an der Lendenwirblesäule der immer raussteht und wund gerieben wird - allerdings eher bei Trekking-Rucksäcken, beim Biken sitzen sie höher/sind kürzer und kleiner.


----------



## feedyourhead (28. Juni 2018)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Für Durchquerungen hab' ich einen Osprey Escapist 25, der sitzt richtig gut und ist auch leicht. Aber die Preispolitik von Osprey ist schon toll: 160Euro für einen 14L-Kleinrucksack (Raven)???


Naja, der vergleichbare LUXE 14 kostet auch 150 EUR Listenpreis.
Und wenn Du die 40 EUR Trinkblase von den 160 EUR abziehst bist Du bei den Preisen der Escapists.


----------



## scubasigi_73 (28. Juni 2018)

missfranzi schrieb:


> damit kann ich (leider? - so oder so, es ist ja bekanntlich nie recht ) nicht dienen - also weder mit der oberweite und entsprechend auch nicht mit dem Tipp.
> Ich denke aber dass die schmaleren und nach außen geschwungenen Träger des Evoc Damen-Modells, das @Bettina gezeigt hat, deswegen so sind, damit der Busen dazwischen Platz hat... Ob das funktioniert? Keine Ahnung... Testen?
> Damit habe ich wie gesagt nicht so ein Problem - dafür aber so nen blöden Knochen an der Lendenwirblesäule der immer raussteht und wund gerieben wird - allerdings eher bei Trekking-Rucksäcken, beim Biken sitzen sie höher/sind kürzer und kleiner.



Falscher Post von mir.


----------



## scubasigi_73 (28. Juni 2018)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Ich werfe noch die Frage in den Raum: warum kein CamelBak?
> 
> Z.B. der LUXE , für eine schnelle Runde mehr als genug Platz, ich benutze den eigentlich für ausgedehnte Alpentouren oder im Herbst, wenn ich viele Klamotten dabei hab'. Ich mag eigentlich keine Rucksäcke beim Biken, aber die CamelBaks sind für mich ein guter Kompromis.
> 
> Für Durchquerungen hab' ich einen Osprey Escapist 25, der sitzt richtig gut und ist auch leicht. Aber die Preispolitik von Osprey ist schon toll: 160Euro für einen 14L-Kleinrucksack (Raven)???



Den hätte ich auch in Betracht gezogen. Was mir nicht gefällt, ist diese Lumbar-Trinkblase. Lt. diversen Bewertungen funktioniert die nicht so toll. Die Helmhalterung ist auch nicht so toll, was ich gesehen habe. Müsste man sich auch mal in natura ansehen.


----------



## missfranzi (28. Juni 2018)

scubasigi_73 schrieb:


> Falscher Post.


Warum??? 

Das Bild der Träger war doch auf der vorherigen Seite?


----------



## scubasigi_73 (28. Juni 2018)

missfranzi schrieb:


> Warum???
> 
> Das Bild der Träger war doch auf der vorherigen Seite?



Sorry, wollte nicht verwirren. ICH hab falsch gepostet!


----------



## Lenka K. (28. Juni 2018)

scubasigi_73 schrieb:


> Was mir nicht gefällt, ist diese Lumbar-Trinkblase.


Der verlinkte LUXE hat die normale Trinkblase. Die Hüftdigs finde ich aber auch suspekt ...



feedyourhead schrieb:


> Naja, der vergleichbare LUXE 14 kostet auch 150 EUR Listenpreis.


Das ist natürlich genauso absurd.


----------



## scubasigi_73 (28. Juni 2018)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Der verlinkte LUXE hat die normale Trinkblase.



Stimmt, nur hat der wieder „nur“ 10l.

Vielleicht gibt‘s ja wieder was Neues auf der Eurobike. Bald sollten wir mehr wissen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (28. Juni 2018)

scubasigi_73 schrieb:


> Stimmt, nur hat der wieder „nur“ 10l.


Die Frage ist eher, was ich da reinkriege (der Rucksackvolumen unterscheidet sich nämlich trotz gleicher Literangabe zwischen den verschieden Herstellern erheblich) und was ich alles mitschleppen möchte. Dazu gibt's natürlich unterschiedliche Meinungen . Und eine alte Bergsteigerweissheit: egal wie gross der Rucksack ist, er wird immer voll .

Also in den LUXE kommt bei mir im Herbst/im Hochgebirge: Trinkblase mit 3L Wasser, eine Leggins, eine dünne Regenjacke, ein dünner Fleecepulli/oder Windstopperweste, ein kleiner Fotoapparat, Brotzeit, Luftpumpe, Handy, Karte. Eventuell der Helm aussen befestigt.


----------



## scubasigi_73 (28. Juni 2018)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Die Frage ist eher, was ich da reinkriege (der Rucksackvolumen unterscheidet sich nämlich trotz gleicher Literangabe zwischen den verschieden Herstellern erheblich) und was ich alles mitschleppen möchte. Dazu gibt's natürlich unterschiedliche Meinungen . Und eine alte Bergsteigerweissheit: egal wie gross der Rucksack ist, er wird immer voll .
> 
> Also in den LUXE kommt bei mir im Herbst/im Hochgebirge: Trinkblase mit 3L Wasser, eine Leggins, eine dünne Regenjacke, ein dünner Fleecepulli/oder Windstopperweste, ein kleiner Fotoapparat, Brotzeit, Luftpumpe, Handy, Karte. Eventuell der Helm aussen befestigt.



Ja, das mag schon stimmen. Mittlerweile hab ich genug Wander- Ski- und Bergsteigertouren in den Beinen, ohne meinen Rucksack volldremmeln zu müssen. ;-)

Ich hab halt erfahrungsgemäß gern ein bisschen Reserve und da erscheinen mir 11+3l recht sinnvoll. Für lange Touren hab ich den Escaptist 30l. ;-) Für alpineres bzw. ruppigeres Gelände überlege ich noch den Evoc Trail Blackline oder Women mit 20l.

Ich hab an Camelbak ein Email geschrieben, ob der LR14 mit dem normalen 3l-Reservoir das ich von Camelbak habe, funktioniert.


----------



## Fasani (2. Juli 2018)

missfranzi schrieb:


> damit kann ich (leider? - so oder so, es ist ja bekanntlich nie recht ) nicht dienen - also weder mit der oberweite und entsprechend auch nicht mit dem Tipp.


ein Versuch war's wert


----------



## Bettina (2. Juli 2018)

Fasani schrieb:


> ein Versuch war's wert


Hast du die Frauen Version bei Deuter/Evoc/Osprey mal getestet? 
Einige Unterschiede zwischen Mann und Frau sind doch vorhanden. Manchmal ist es sinnvoll dieses zu probieren.


----------



## IndianaWalross (4. Juli 2018)

Fasani schrieb:


> Huhu Mädels,
> 
> habt ihr auch nen Tipp bei ordentlich Oberweite? Ich habe den Deuter bike one 18l und bin nicht wirklich zufrieden. Irgendwo ziepts immer. Mein Mann kommt super klar, aber der hat da ja auch nix oben rum rumhängen.



Ich fahre von Deuter die SL Modelle und komme damit gut zurecht. Mache den Brustgurt dann so hoch wie es geht, und Rest passt. Z.B. den Compact EXP 10 SL Und ich hab so einiges, was ich obenrum zusätzlich rumschleppen muss 

Für Hausrunden mit Trinkblase komme ich aber trotzdem auch gut mit dem Road One klar, obwohl der ja eher unisix bzw. Herren ist.


----------



## scubasigi_73 (6. Juli 2018)

So, von Camelbak bzgl. L.U.X.E. LR14 bis dato (fast 2 Wochen) keine Antwort bekommen.

Dafür nach Osprey Raven und Sea Otter 2018 gegoogelt und ev. Bilder der möglichen neuen Farben gefunden (schwarz 10l, grau 14l und petrol).






Gefallen mir sehr gut. Werde warten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fasani (9. Juli 2018)

Danke Mädels,

ich muss mal irgendwo hin, wo ich mehr Auswahl habe und mich da durch wurschteln.


----------



## scylla (21. Juli 2018)

gerade im RCZ Newsletter entdeckt, evtl ja hier interessant:




Falls man da ordert sollte man sich aber sicher sein dass es passt (zurückschicken ist nicht so einfach und man bleibt auf den Versandkosten sitzen), und die lange Lieferzeit beachten.


----------



## Perlenkette (21. Juli 2018)

Interessanter Tipp!

Kennt jemand aktuell eine günstige Quelle für einen Evoc-Protektorenrucksack? Die sind selten im Angebot oder im Sale- und oft von Rabattaktionen ausgeschlossen.


----------



## Silvermoon (25. Juli 2018)

*Kleiner Shimano Unzen ll Erfahrungsbericht:
*
Wir haben uns vor unserem Urlaub in den Bergen den *Shimano Unzen ll 6 L* *Trail *Rucksack und den* Shimano Unzen ll 4 L Enduro* gekauft, welcher hier auch schon mal von @mivec erwähnt wurde. Wir waren beide sehr schnell von dem Tragesystem und dessen optimale Lastenverteilung begeistert. Nix wackelte, verrutschte, wenn es was ruppiger zuging, und trotzdem engte er nicht ein und war sehr angenehm im Tragekomfort....man vergaß beinahe, dass man einen Rucksack auf hatte....
Was mir persönlich aber echt richtig gut gefallen hat war, dass der Rucksack absolut individuell auf die unterschiedlichsten Körpergrößen/ Körperform einstellbar ist. Das sog. Rider Fit Cross Harness Gurtsystem ist so konstruiert, dass es sich rundherum individuell einstellen lässt. Ob Mann oder Frau, groß oder klein. Die leichte Klettverschlussstruktur ist schnell verstellbar und hält bombig. Das fand ich richtig Top!
Trotz der der 4 bzw 6 L Volumen passte alles rein, was wir für die Tagestour benötigten. Auch die Knieschoner fanden ihren sicheren Halt in den dafür vorgesehenen Befestigungen ( beim Trail mit Gummizügen, beim Enduro mit Befestigungsgurten). Auch die 2 Liter Trinkblase findet in einem extra Abteil Platz und ist dort sicher und wackelfrei untergebracht. Beim Trail ist sie dabei, beim Enduro nicht (aber jede andere 2 L Blase passt problemlos, z.B. Deuter). Im Inneren gibt es noch diverse Netzfächer für z.B. Schlauch, Windjacke, 1. Hilfe etc.... ein extra abgepolstertes Handyfach oben und ein Fach für Schlüssel, Geld, etc vorne außen....Staufächer sind genügend vorhanden, um Dinge sicher unterzubringen. An der Seite sind auch Staufächer, aber da passt höchstens ein Riegel oder Taschentücher rein, auch am Träger ist ein kleines Täschen für einen Riegel vorhanden.
*Mein Fazit:* Klein, aber oho!!! Und absolut *EMPFEHLENSWERT! *
*Preis: *Naja  Rucksäcke sind nicht billig, das weiß jeder....aber hier hat es sich gelohnt im Netz die Preise mal zu vergleichen, so bekommt man z.B. bei Hibike den 6 L Trail inkl. Trinkblase schon für €89,70 statt der herkömmlichen €129,95.
Aber vergleiche ich mit anderen Herstellern, wo man oft die Trinkblase noch separat dazukaufen muss, finde ich  das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis wirklich nicht schlecht und absolut im Rahmen.
....den Trail gibt's übrigens in verschiedenen Ausführungen....von 2 bis 14 L alles vertreten, für jeden was dabei

*Anmerkung: *....ich schreibe lediglich meine persönliche Erfahrungen hier nieder, die ich mit dem Rucksack inzwischen sammeln durfte  und vielleicht ist es eine kleine Hilfe für die eine oder andere Rucksack-Suchende unter euch  

*Nachtrag:* Ein nicht unwesentlicher Punkt...die Belüftung. Ganz ehrlich, nicht schlechter aber auch nicht besser als bei anderen Rucksäcken. Mögen deren Belüftungssysteme noch so ausgeklügelt sein, schwitzen tut man so oder so irgendwann am Rücken....unvermeidlich, gerade jetzt bei den Temperaturen.... ich persönlich spüre keinen Unterschied, mehr oder weniger zu "transpirieren" als bei all den anderen bisher getragenen Rucksäcken....mögen sie Deuter, Osprey, Evoc oder sonst wie heißen


----------



## Aninaj (25. Juli 2018)

Perlenkette schrieb:


> Interessanter Tipp!
> 
> Kennt jemand aktuell eine günstige Quelle für einen Evoc-Protektorenrucksack? Die sind selten im Angebot oder im Sale- und oft von Rabattaktionen ausgeschlossen.



Aktuell gibt es 10% bei den bergfreunden


----------



## Perlenkette (26. Juli 2018)

Super danke Dir!!!!!


----------

